# Biasin:"Rigori Milan? Tutti netti a parte uno o due"



## Tifo'o (31 Gennaio 2021)

Biasin a Top Calcio 24 sui rigori del Milan.

"I rigori per il Milan ci sono tutti. Forse si può discutere di uno/due rigori, ad esempio con la Fiorentina. Ma gli altri mi sembrano giusti. Poi i due di ieri (Contro il Bologna ndr.) sono uno più limpido dell'altro, se dobbiamo discutere pure quelli..."


----------



## James45 (31 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Biasin a Top Calcio 24 sui rigori del Milan.
> 
> "I rigori per il Milan ci sono tutti. Forse si può discutere di uno/due rigori, ad esempio con la Fiorentina. Ma gli altri mi sembrano giusti. Poi i due di ieri (Contro il Bologna ndr.) sono uno più limpido dell'altro, se dobbiamo discutere pure quelli..."



Il solito Biasin (interista): un ossimoro vivente.


----------



## iceman. (31 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Biasin a Top Calcio 24 sui rigori del Milan.
> 
> "I rigori per il Milan ci sono tutti. Forse si può discutere di uno/due rigori, ad esempio con la Fiorentina. Ma gli altri mi sembrano giusti. Poi i due di ieri (Contro il Bologna ndr.) sono uno più limpido dell'altro, se dobbiamo discutere pure quelli..."



Uno dei pochi interisti che ascolto con piacere; un altro imparziale nelle trasmissioni è Brandi di mediaset e poi ne ascolto un altro a top calcio 24 ma non ricordo il nome.


----------



## JoKeR (31 Gennaio 2021)

Biasin può nascondersi un pochino, ok... ma è nettamente il migliore e il più equilibrato.. per distacco... molto più dei paracarri di Sky.


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Biasin a Top Calcio 24 sui rigori del Milan.
> 
> "I rigori per il Milan ci sono tutti. Forse si può discutere di uno/due rigori, ad esempio con la Fiorentina. Ma gli altri mi sembrano giusti. Poi i due di ieri (Contro il Bologna ndr.) sono uno più limpido dell'altro, se dobbiamo discutere pure quelli..."



Gli unici rigori inesistenti sono quello contro la roma, dato per compensare la cavolata fatta prima da var/arbitro, e il secondo contro la fiorentina, quello di caceres su theo.. in compenso ce ne manca uno netto, fallo di lovato su leao a piede a martello in area con leao che poi esce infortunato e sta fuori un po di partite.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Gennaio 2021)

Biasin è un interista "buono", dai. 

Uno dei pochi con un minimo di dignità.


----------



## ILMAGO (31 Gennaio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Gli unici rigori inesistenti sono quello contro la roma, dato per compensare la cavolata fatta prima da var/arbitro, e il secondo contro la fiorentina, quello di caceres su theo.. in compenso ce ne manca uno netto, fallo di lovato su leao a piede a martello in area con leao che poi esce infortunato e sta fuori un po di partite.



anche quello dello svenimento di chala.. ma il discorso non cambia


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Gennaio 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> anche quello dello svenimento di chala.. ma il discorso non cambia



quale?


----------



## claudiop77 (31 Gennaio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Gli unici rigori inesistenti sono quello contro la roma, dato per compensare la cavolata fatta prima da var/arbitro, e il secondo contro la fiorentina, quello di caceres su theo.. in compenso ce ne manca uno netto, fallo di lovato su leao a piede a martello in area con leao che poi esce infortunato e sta fuori un po di partite.



C'era anche quello con la Fiorentina... comunque è stato sbagliato per cui inutile discuterne.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Gennaio 2021)

James45 ha scritto:


> Il solito Biasin (interista): un ossimoro vivente.



Un ossimoro perché in genere la sportività e il riconoscere i meriti dell’avversario sono cose antitetici all’essere interista. Alcuni lo sono, come Biasin, se fossero di più come lui o come Bergomi l’Inda sarebbe molto più rispettata.



claudiop77 ha scritto:


> C'era anche quello con la Fiorentina... comunque è stato sbagliato per cui inutile discuterne.



Secondo me quello con la Florentia Viola invece non c’era, così come quello con la Roma (dato però per compensazione per un rigore ridicolo concesso alla Roma prima). Gli altri c’erano tutti.


----------



## Igniorante (31 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Biasin può nascondersi un pochino, ok... ma è nettamente il migliore e il più equilibrato.. per distacco... molto più dei paracarri di Sky.



ogni volta che l'ho sentito parlare ha detto sempre cose eque ed imparziali, e non lo dico perchè erano a favore del Milan ed andavano contro ai pareri dei soliti sfinteristi con le fette di prosciutto sugli occhi...e questo lo penso da anni, anche negli anni in cui facevamo ridere e sembravamo distanti anni luce dal loro "progetto"...proprio per tali motivi ha molto meno spazio di quello che si meriterebbe, perchè va contro ai soliti stereotipi che piacciono tanto al popolino, leggasi discorso sulla fortuna, sui rigori ecc...


----------



## Love (31 Gennaio 2021)

l'unico rigore inesistente è quello con la roma...il resto sono tutti netti...


----------



## Chrissonero (31 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Biasin a Top Calcio 24 sui rigori del Milan.
> 
> "I rigori per il Milan ci sono tutti. Forse si può discutere di uno/due rigori, ad esempio con la Fiorentina. Ma gli altri mi sembrano giusti. Poi i due di ieri (Contro il Bologna ndr.) sono uno più limpido dell'altro, se dobbiamo discutere pure quelli..."



Tranne quello contro la Roma tutti netti.. é poi ci mancano almeno altre 3.


----------



## Pit96 (31 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Biasin a Top Calcio 24 sui rigori del Milan.
> 
> "I rigori per il Milan ci sono tutti. Forse si può discutere di uno/due rigori, ad esempio con la Fiorentina. Ma gli altri mi sembrano giusti. Poi i due di ieri (Contro il Bologna ndr.) sono uno più limpido dell'altro, se dobbiamo discutere pure quelli..."



Biasin e Bergomi sono due tra i migliori giornalisti/commentatori. Anche se interisti mi sembrano i più equilibrati in assoluto. 

Solo con la Roma non c'era un nostro rigore. Con la Fiorentina "dubbio", ma ci poteva stare dato che Caceres aveva messo le mani davanti a Theo.


----------



## claudiop77 (31 Gennaio 2021)

Quello di Caceres su Hernandez era netto, lo ferma con le mani... in quale universo è regolare? Comunque è stato pure sbagliato, per cui non è stato decisivo.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (31 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Biasin può nascondersi un pochino, ok... ma è nettamente il migliore e il più equilibrato.. per distacco... molto più dei paracarri di Sky.



Il padre di Biasin è un grande milanista se il figlio sbaglia troppo lo prende a schiaffi alla Bud Spencer
Ma hai ragione è molto piu equilibrato dei buffoni di sky


----------



## David Drills (31 Gennaio 2021)

Fabrizio Biasin lo seguo da anni su Facebook e ogni tanto si scherza pure insieme, tifosissimo dell'Inter ma equilibrato come pochi, in più è simpaticissimo. Idolo! Peccato sia interista.


----------



## egidiopersempre (31 Gennaio 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Fabrizio Biasin lo seguo da anni su Facebook e ogni tanto si scherza pure insieme, tifosissimo dell'Inter ma equilibrato come pochi, in più è simpaticissimo. Idolo! Peccato sia interista.



io leggevo sempre il suo editoriale del martedì su tuttomercatoweb ... divertente e equilibrato. ogni tanto anche su radiosportiva.


----------

